# Buying a new comp- which should I get?



## shahin92 (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I'm kinda a beginner in building computers & I dunno how completly built one incase I screw up. Therefore I'm trying to buy a computer with decent performance. I'm looking at under $2500-$3000 & financing if possible. I looked at some computers in dell & there is this dell dimension 9200 with the following specifications.

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo Processor E6700
Intel E965 Mobo
Windows Vista(TM) Home Premium
3Yrs Standard Desktop Support Plan Warranty
3GB (2X1GB/2x512MB) NECC Dual Channel DDR2 667MHz SDRAM Memory
256MB PCIe(TM) x16 NVIDIA GeForce(TM) 8600 GTS w/TV-Out and Dual DVI
24" UltraSharp(TM) Wide Screen Flat Panel LCD Monitor
500GB SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive with Native Command Queuing
16X DVD+/-RW with Dual Layer Write Capabilities 
Integrated 7.1 Audio
Integrated Gigabit Ethernet
Dell PCIe Hybrid PAL/SECAM/DVB-T TV Tuner w/ Remote
All this for $3000.

Now there is this other pc which is Dell XPS 720, this one costs alot more but the only diff is that it has an nForce SLi Mobo. Now I don't really play that much games so I would'nt need two graphics cards, I mostly multithread, movie or HDTV converting & stuff. I looked at HP & compaq computers but they were really crap. 
So what is your opinion, is this a good computer for the price, or IF not where can get a similar computer with similar specifications (really need good processor, Ram-2gb would be ok, O-k graphics), can i get good computers from TI , marvel, excel computers etc. Some tips would be helpfull, THOUGH i would prefer a computer with like 3yrs warranty incase it screws up, so then Ican get it fixed easily.
I don't think i'll need a quad core computer, cause the computer i use currently really stinks with 512MB ram, intel pentium 4 2.66ghz, 5600FX graphics. So this is gonna be a big upgrade.
opinion would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi, and welcome to TSF! :wave:

I have found a very similar configuration for a little less. Better quality parts as well.

Microsoft Windows XP Professional Edition with Service Pack 2

GIGABYTE 3D AURORA 570 BLACK ALUMINUM BODY ATX FULL TOWER
PSU Thermaltake Toughpower 750W Power Supply

ASUS P5N32-E SLI LGA 775 NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI ATX
Intel Core 2 Duo E6600 1066MHz FSB 4M shared L2 Cache LGA 775
ASUS CPU COOLER VR THERMAL PROTECTION WITH 3 COPPER PIPES 
2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Memory 

Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Elite 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI 
Seagate Barracuda 320GB 7200RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 
HD 500G|WD 7K 16M SATA2 WD5000AAKS 
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS 640MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Video Card

NVIDIA nForce 680i SLI built-in dual Gigabit MAC 10/100/1000Mbps
SAMSUNG SATA DVD Burner With LightScribe Technology Black 
DVD_BUR SONYNEC|AW-Q170A-B2 BK
MITSUMI Black 3.5" Internal USB 2.0 Digital Card Reader with Floppy Drive support CF/SD/MMC/MS/SM/MD

Logitech G15 2-Tone 104 Normal Keys USB Wired Standard Keyboard
Logitech G5 Laser Mouse
SPK LOGITECH|970223-0403 X-540 5.1
MNTR SMUNG|LCD 22" 2MS 226BW R 

You can configure it here:
http://www.abs.com/app/config.asp?mono=1975#top

I would use the parts I posted above, but you can tweak it to your liking. The total of the above configuration is $2,955.50.


----------

